# Hansa bicycles



## mendoncyclesmith (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey there. Hoping I can get a bit of info, I've gotten nowhere so far, and the Wheelmen sent me to you guys..... A customer brought in a Hansa. Seemed typical old bike at first, but on further inspection, it's using a Honer German made 3 speed external cog single pulley derailleur with top tube mounted shifter ala 30's SA 3spds, has grease ports at hubs and BB, rearward facing dropouts, nice sprung leather saddle and frame bag etc. I'm guessing pre WW2? Headtube badge is a three masted ship. Not a name I recognize, or can find anywhere. Is there a "less old" Wheelman style board out there? Google turned up nothing on the bike. It's in nice shape, so I figured it was worth asking about, as with any unusual "survivor". Don't know about it's being pre 1933, but it's the best forum fit I could put it in to start with. Thanks!!


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Mar 14, 2008)

*hansa*

there was a Hansa in germany that made cars and airplanes way back then.
b.


----------



## sam (Apr 6, 2008)

Maybe an early super champion derailer.


----------

